# Keller Bay, Olivia, TX



## Big Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey guys and gals! New to this site but wanted some latest information on Keller Bay near Olivia. Fished there a couple of times the last week or so and have had very little success. Some I have asked this past week have same result. Water is in great shape considering surrounded bay in Lavaca area is very fresh from run off. This is primarily a shallow water bay with hard bottom/shell, is the lack of success from the very cool/cloudy conditions that have pushed most of fish to deeper water( prior to Sunday afternoon)? Can I expect better conditions as water and temps rebound? Any advice or locations in this area suggested?


----------



## Chaz (Jan 23, 2005)

I fish the far side of Keller Bay in the spring and summer - launch at Olivia and then head on over. Haven't fished there often enough in the winter to know if it's good. But Keller Pocket can be very good for reds and trout when it's happening.


----------



## gurnt199 (Feb 15, 2005)

How can you spend all fall and winter in a deer stand, and expect to know where the fish are when the last shot is fired. haha


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Big Al-

I put a report titled "Matty's Mud" up a few weeks ago on my site. You will have to scroll through the reports to find it. The date was Feb. 3rd. This should put you in some good areas. You will have to leave Keller and run east to get there.

Pope
www.texasfishreport.com


----------



## Big Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Chaz said:


> I fish the far side of Keller Bay in the spring and summer - launch at Olivia and then head on over. Haven't fished there often enough in the winter to know if it's good. But Keller Pocket can be very good for reds and trout when it's happening.


Your right, the spring and summer can be very good. Looking for now action. What locals now are good? Thanks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Big Al said:


> Hey guys and gals! New to this site but wanted some latest information on Keller Bay near Olivia. Fished there a couple of times the last week or so and have had very little success. Some I have asked this past week have same result. Water is in great shape considering surrounded bay in Lavaca area is very fresh from run off. This is primarily a shallow water bay with hard bottom/shell, is the lack of success from the very cool/cloudy conditions that have pushed most of fish to deeper water( prior to Sunday afternoon)? Can I expect better conditions as water and temps rebound? Any advice or locations in this area suggested?


Fished there one time in winter a few years ago, and tore up the reds.
Havent been bak.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 23, 2005)

Big Al,

So you want suggestions on other places than Keller Bay, right? In the winter, the places I would try would be flats located next to deep water or exposed oyster reefs or jetties. Specifically...
*the flats alongside the little jetties in POC, especialy after the water warms up. Park at the base of the jetty, climb over the rocks, and wade out until you start seeing deeper water and then quietly work the deeper stuff. 
* Barroom Bay and the edge closest to the cut out fo Fisherman's Center in POC.
* The muddy parts of any of the islands in West Matty are good. Anchor or shore your boat, and then do a long slow wade parallel to the shore.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

Chaz is wright try spots close to deeper water areas around Port O'Connor to try would be Bayoucs, Cross reef Big pocket. Stay close to deeper water and fish the drop offs until the water temp. rises during the day.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 16, 2005)

where would you go when water temps rise?


----------



## Chaz (Jan 23, 2005)

I assume you're asking about temperature increases now, not the summer bite pattern. The fish will move up on the flats when the temperature increases - there can be some scary large trout in very little water so keep an eye out. Or if there is a good current flowing off a flat or out of a bayou, often they hang out right at the outlet and pick stuff off. Otherwise, find that muddy bottom with scattered shell and work some bass assassins deep - make them look like sand eels, throw them out let them sink, get a tight line, and then beat on the rod butt to make them jiggle. Sounds crazy but trout will go into the mud after them.


----------

